# East Norton Tunnel, Leicestershire, Aug13



## The Wombat (Oct 4, 2013)

*Revisited here a couple of months back.
This tunnel is an old favorite of mine, and although I visited in snowy winter, I returned to do some light painting, and catch some new shots in full summer overgrowth, and thought I would share the photos. The north portal is surrounded in undergrowth, whilst a grove of trees has grown around the south portal. The tunnel remains in excellent condition considering its age, and 50 year neglect. The good thing about derelict tunnels is its all natural decay, and unlike buildings, can’t get raped and pillaged by pikies. The tunnel is home to an assortment of rusting farm implements and tractors.*

Built in 1879 and run jointly by the Great Northern and London North Western Railway, the twin bore runs 444 yards under a hill. It closed in 1957, unusual in that is was long before the Beeching axe.






















meat cleaver




















nearby shaft to a culvert



thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2013)

The brickwork in these tunnels always amazes me,great pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 9, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> The brickwork in these tunnels always amazes me,great pics.



Thanks mate.
amazing brickwork in here, and also still in immaculate condition for its age and neglect


----------

